# Frequenzbereiche abschalten



## Ghost-Dawg (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich brauche einen Equalizer ( oder sowas in der Art ) der es mir erlaubt bestimmte Frequenzbereiche klar auszuschalten bzw andere zu verstärken.
Der "normale" Equalizer von Cool Edit Pro das ich z.  Zt. benutze ist mir leider zu ungenau, da ich nur vorgefertigte Frequenzen bearbeiten kann. Gibt es ein Programm in dem ich selber angeben kann von welcher Hertzzahl bis zu welcher Hertzzahl ich verstäkrken bzw abschalten kann ?
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten mit denen ich das gleiche Ergebnis erreichen kann ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Jop gibt es....

Ich nehme Samplitude dafür....

Dort gibt es eine Funktion die nennt sich "Multiband Dynamics".

Mit der kannst du ein Soundobjekt entweder Destruktiv (also neuberechnen und fertig wie in Cooledit) oder in Echtzeit in bis zu 4 Bänder aufsplitten. Bei jedem Band lässt sich der Frequenzbereich sehr genau einstellen. Und du kannst dann für jedes dieser Bänder die Dynamik und die Amplitude verändern. Es ist auch möglich damit, ein Band auf "solo" zu schalten somit kannst du wenn du 4 Bänder nimmst und dein Soundobjekt vier mal übereinanderlegst und jedes mal ein anderes Band solo schaltest jeden Frequenzbereich einzeln bearbeiten und mit Effekten versehen. das könnte man dann als echtes Frequnzsplitting bezeichnen 

Wenn du noch fragen hast immer rein hier damit.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (17. März 2004)

wo wir schon bei Frequenzen sind:

gibt es auch eine Echtzeit-Variante, die mir quasi in Echtzeit jedes beliebige Audio-Signal über Direct-X-Schnittstelle oder ähnlichem in einen Tiefpass oder Bandpass verwandelt?

Bräuchte sowas dringend, um meine selbst gebauten Boxen etwas näher zu untersuchen und für andere Testzwecke. Hab kein Bock mir für jedes neue Konzept ne extra Frequenzweiche zusammenlöten zu müssen...


----------



## Frumpy (18. März 2004)

Hmmmm über diret x weiss ich nich aber wenn du einfach deine signale in verschiedene Bandbreiten aufgesplittet und einzeln in deine Boxen schicken willst lässt sich das mit Samplitude sicher auch machen.

Damit kannst du mit hilfe der brennfunktion dann ja auch eine Art test CD brennen welche du dann ja optional wenn du eine Dolby 5 Kanal Anlage besitzt auch vorher so abmischen kannst das du die entsprechenden Test gleich für alle Kanäle einzeln durchführen kannst.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (18. März 2004)

OK, ich werds mal ausprobieren...


----------

